# Crowning Moments of Awesome



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 15, 2010)

I was reading TvTropes and I thought:



			
				Blastoise's thoughts said:
			
		

> Hey! I suddenly want to discuss awesome moments in a piece of entertainment alongside my good friends on TCoD'


So here we are, I suppose? Open season on all awesome moments in games, movies, literature, television, etcetera etcetera.

...

I rather like 'I'm sorry, Professor; I must not tell lies.' from the movie version of Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 15, 2010)

This entire battle is pretty much one big CMoA.

Also, final battle of Okami. And the Mt. Doom part of _Return of the King_.

Also:



> The spy has already breached our defenses.
> (Red spy shoots engineer)
> You've seen what he's done to our colleagues!
> (Red spy stabs sniper in back)
> ...


The rest of that was a CMoF, though.

Probably more I can think of when I'm not tired.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm tired, so I can only think of one right now. 

In my opinion, the final battle with Cyrus (along with the music) is a CMoA.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 15, 2010)

Good boy.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 15, 2010)

Since TV Tropes recently changed the trope to just Moments of Awesome because the things people added were so nebulously defined and pretty much ended up being "anything vaguely cool", I am going to use a strict definition here. As far as I'm concerned, a Crowning Moment of Awesome is defined first and foremost by being enormously satisfying. You don't just go "Heh, that was pretty awesome"; you go "OH HELL YES" and start to grin involuntarily. This usually happens when the character completely surpasses your expectations, rather than just being generally awesome.



Blastoise said:


> I rather like 'I'm sorry, Professor; I must not tell lies.' from the movie version of Order of the Phoenix.


Speaking of Order of the Phoenix, one of my favorite moments is from the book, when the Ministry wizards come to arrest Dumbledore in his office:



			
				Dumbledore said:
			
		

> You seem to be labouring under the delusion that I am going to - what's the phrase? - _come quietly_. I am afraid I am not going to come quietly at all, Cornelius. I have absolutely no intention of being sent to Azkaban. I could break out, of course - but what a waste of time, and frankly I can think of a whole host of things I would rather be doing.


(Followed by Cornelius opening his mouth and closing it like a grounded fish and Dumbledore kicking a lot of ass and disappearing.)

Also, from the same book, Fred and George's escape. One of the most utterly satisfying moments of reading I have ever experienced. God, I love that book. I will never understand how it can be anybody's least favorite Harry Potter book.

As far as Crowning Moments of Awesome go in general, the one near the end of The Shawshank Redemption where you find out how brilliantly Andy escaped is one of the very most illustrative examples, simply because in a film where there are some pretty cool moments, suddenly there's this one montage that just utterly blows everything else away and makes your hair stand on end. It is amazing.

The bit in Avatar: The Last Airbender where Toph manages to bend metal was unbelievably awesome. It's kind of game-breakingly overpowered and you don't give a damn because it is just so utterly _satisfying_. "I AM THE GREATEST EARTHBENDER IN THE WORLD!" Yes, you are, Toph.

As for Gurren Lagann - there are plenty of pretty awesome moments, but thanks to the inherent over-the-topness of the series, most of them don't quite have that crowning feel - you _expect_ the characters to do something like this the whole time. That said, when Simon starts delivering inspirational speeches, he somehow manages to surpass my expectations anyway. You need a really special kind of awesomenes to stand there after the villains have explained why their position makes perfect sense, make an evolutionobabble speech about why humanity will through sheer force of will just defy the laws of the universe if that's what they have to do, and _actually succeed in convincing the viewer that you're right_. Especially when that viewer is simultaneously going "aaa evolution does not work that way!" It murders my favorite scientific theory (including but not limited to: treating evolution as a mystical force emerging from the spiral shape of DNA that is completely analogous to the movement of a drill, treating humanity as the pinnacle of evolution, and treating the humanoid shape as being inherently more powerful than any other geometric form) and I don't care because it's just that awesome.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 15, 2010)

It could just be me, but "I did it thirty-five minutes ago" has always been one of my favourites.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 15, 2010)

Very small one, I suppose, but season 4 of 24 when Chloe O'Brian kills the dude attempting to kill her? That right there was definitely a crowning moment of awesome. Especially since it's her only kill in the entire show. Also, from the same show, the end of season 7 when Kim retrieves a laptop from a burning car definitely pinned her has being more useful than in past seasons, and I thought it was a CMoA.

Another CMoA that I'm fond of, check out 1:45. Final Fantasy IX is one of my favorite games ever, and Vivi is one of my favorite characters ever, and when he sends that guy flying with a Fire spell, I just love it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 15, 2010)

This memorable moment from Chrono Trigger


----------



## Thorne (Nov 15, 2010)

The _absolutely best_ moment of One Piece, namely in Usopp and Chopper versus Mr. 4 and Mrs. Merry Christmas.

Usopp, who is pretty much the closest the series have to a normal person, being dragged at 30 miles an hour, is hit by a four-ton metal bat to the face. He was hurt plenty right before, and we get an x-ray picture of how the blow breaks his entire skull. However, despite all this, he gets up. Battered, bleeding, exhausted, nothing keeps him going except sheer determination. And Usopp has no extreme physical power like most of his crew, in fact he is pitiably weak. Yet, despite all of this, despite essentially being physically _dead_, he stands up, and drops his single most badass lines in the series to date.


			
				Usopp said:
			
		

> There...
> ...comes a time...
> when a man must stand and fight.
> 
> ...


Trust me when I say that no text is sufficient to explain to sheer amount of amazing in this scene. It really needs to be seen.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Nov 15, 2010)

Pretty much the whole conversation between Cortana, Chief and the Moniter at _Pillar of Autumn_'s bridge. 



			
				This part in particular said:
			
		

> Master Chief: "How much firepower would you need to crack one of the engine's shields?"
> Cortana: "Not much. A well-placed grenade perhaps, but why-"
> *Master Chief is bouncing a Frag grenade in the palm of his hand.
> Cortana: (nods) "Okay, I'm coming with you."


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Nov 15, 2010)

The whole conversation between Cortana and Master Chief in the bridge and 343 Guilty Spark in Engineering is definatly CMoF in my books. CMoA is this part in particular.



			
				This part in particular said:
			
		

> Master Chief: "How much firepower would you need to crack one of the engine's shields?"
> Cortana: "Not much. A well-placed grenade perhaps, but why-"
> *Master Chief is bouncing a Frag grenade in the palm of his hand*
> Cortana: (nods) "Okay, I'm coming with you."


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 15, 2010)

The final faceoff vs. Ganon in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 15, 2010)

> Speaking of Order of the Phoenix, one of my favorite moments is from the book, when the Ministry wizards come to arrest Dumbledore in his office:


Shacklebolt deserves credit for that one too, I think. Also I actually prefer McGonagall's put-down of Umbridge. I was so annoyed they took that out of the film :(

EDIT: Oh, sticking to graphic novels (and adaptations thereof), the Houses of Parliament blowing up in (the film) V for Vendetta surely qualifies.


----------



## Risingbadge (Nov 15, 2010)

Advance Wars: Days of Ruin. Just... _The entire thing._ I know you're not supposed to do that, but Christ. The one that takes the cake is when Greyfield corners the rebelling Rubinelle forces after Brenner dies. Will goes apeshit on him with his theme blaring loud and proud. Easily one of the best moments in my gaming history.

Also, from the Firefly movie _Serenity:_ 
"Do you know what your sin is, Mal?"
"Ah, hell... I'm a fan of all seven."


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna bring up one of my favorite GBA Games here: Metroid Zero Mission. The final part of the game, after the tedious section in the Zero Suit and when you get your fully upgraded Power suit is satisfying as hell. The awesome remix of the Brinstar theme that plays and that you just tear through the Space Pirates that you earlier had little power against gives this overall sense of triumph that definitely was worth the earlier trouble you went through.

And from Avatar...just the entirety of Sozin's Comet. Seeing Aang fight the Fire Lord, the Order of the White Lotus reconquer Ba Sing Se, Sokka, Suki, and Toph take down the airship fleet, and Zuko and Azula's Agni Kai, plus Katara's subsequent battle with her...it's just great.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 16, 2010)

I found another one.

(PORTAL SPOILERS)
Good news. I figured out what that thing you just incinerated did. It was a morality core they installed after I flooded the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin to make me stop flooding the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin. So get comfortable while I warm up the neurotoxin emitters...

Then this starts playing. It's amazing.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 16, 2010)

I point you, fellow tCoDers, to the two greatest moments in the entire history of Western animation:

A Night on Bald Mountain and Ave Maria

And then there's the 19th episode of Red vs. Blue: Revelation, which features a battle between three of the most badass soldiers in the entire series 



Spoiler



I didn't even expect the most villainous of those three soldiers to end up _winning_ the fight, mind you


. This is shortly followed by An impressive Big Damn Heroes moment by the Reds, Tucker, and Caboose, followed by the most stunning Revelation in the entire series regarding one of the super soldiers

Also, the end of Order of the Stick's _Start of Darkness_, wherein the main villain gives this speech:

"Hey you know what really gets under my skin? Proverbially, of course? A century of wizards looking down their damn noses at me. I know people think I'm stupid. Because I'm not a wizard. Because I get bored easily. Because I have no interest in strategy or tactics or contingency planning. But see, I've learned a lot over the years since I died. A lot more than I learned during my life. And now I see planning doesn't matter. Strategy doesn't matter. Only two things matter: Force in as great a concentration as you can manage, and style. And in a pinch, style can slide. In any battle, there's always a level of force against which no tactics can succeed. For example, all I need to do is keep smacking you with Energy Drains, and eventually you won't be able to cast any of your fancy spells at all. Because yes, I am a sorcerer — and this magic is in my bones, not cribbed-off "Magic for Dummies". And I can keep casting the same friggin' spell at you until you roll over and die. You can have your finely-tuned watch -- give me the sledgehammer to the face any day."

Oh, and the entire last chapter of FMA. Words cannot describe it.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 16, 2010)

The series 2 finale of The West Wing. So much. It didn't make me _smile_, per se; I think my jaw was actually slack from how utterly awesome (and I use that word in the proper, I-have-just-seen-the-face-of-God sense) it was. The review on the back of the DVD box said "sometimes the dialogue reaches such levels of perfection I could weep" - it sounds ridiculous, but this is so, so true. Actual tears in my eyes and shivers down my spine every time.

The final episode of series 5 of Buffy springs to mind also. They just pile Crowning Moment onto Crowning Moment; "She's with _me_." ""The glorified bricklayer picks up a spare!" "She's a hero, you see. She's not like us." _Yes._ (the series 7 finale deserves an honourable mention, as does the Walk Through the Fire bit of OMWF)

I think all the final cases in the Ace Attorney games are this to varying degrees, but 2 and 3 are the _most_ epic. The whole of Defying Gravity from Wicked. The finale of series 5 of 24 is absolutely fantastic as well; I'm a sucker for everyone pulling together and saving the day XD

And _that scene_ in The Great Game in Sherlock. It took me a few hours to stop talking in verbal capslock after that. Possibly more of a "HELLS NO" than "HELLS YES" moment, but oh-so-awesome nonetheless, and flawlessly executed. Blinking S.O.S. indeed.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't know if this would be Awesome or Funny, but this one needs no introduction--the Lion King's hula scene


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2010)

Gandolf.... "YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 16, 2010)

I suppose Butterfree's TVTropes Mafia game also counts. I mean, it has 50 people in it. That's basically most of the active forums members.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2010)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I suppose Butterfree's TVTropes Mafia game also counts. I mean, it has 50 people in it. That's basically most of the active forums members.


Except for me, she closed it, _right_ when I was going to join.... there should be a TVTropes Mach 2.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Nov 16, 2010)

Going on from RvB the finale. The Crowning Moment of Awesome:


*Sarge approaches the Meta with his shotgun and the 'Hog tow cable. The Meta grabbes the shotgun and tosses it away, then holds Sarge up by the neck.*
"Oh no! I've lost my shotgun, Grif. What will I do without my shotgun? I can't solve this problem because I don't have my shotgun!" - Sarge
"Shotgun...Simmons, come on!" - Grif
*Grif and Simmons push the 'Hog towards the edge.*
"Hey, tell me, does that thing look like a big cat to you?" - Sarge
*Sarge points towards the 'Hog, which is falling off the edge.*
"Gggraar?" - Meta
*Sarge attatches the 'Hog tow cable to the Meta's shoulder plate.*
"Graah!!!!" - Meta
*The Meta is dragged away and falls off the cliff, grabbing Grif's leg as he goes. They both fall over the edge.*


Followed immediatly by the Crowning Moment of Funny:


*Sarge and Simmons stand on the edge of the cliff, mourning Grif*
"I can't believe it...he's really gone!" - Simmons
"He was a good soldier. He will be missed. Until we get a replacement, of course." - Sarge
*Tucker arrives*
"Hey, you know, sometimes in action movies, when the hero falls off the cliff, he's really just hanging just below the edge on a tree branch." - Tucker
"Nah. I'm sure he's dead." - Sarge
"I think I'll take a peek." - Simmons
"Seems like a waste of time to me." -Sarge
"It'll only take a second." - Simmons
"Don't consider it an order." - Sarge
"In that case..." - Simmons
"OH COME ON! JUST LOOK OVER THE DAMN EDGE ALREADY!" - Grif.
*Cuts to Grif, hanging from the wall from the blade of Meta's Brute Shot*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 16, 2010)

Phantom said:


> Except for me, she closed it, _right_ when I was going to join.... there should be a TVTropes Mach 2.


Sounds like a good time for a Big No.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2010)

:( Kinda harsh there.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 17, 2010)

From the Saga of Darren Shan: 



Spoiler



When Darren goads a dying Steve into knifing him in order to fuck up Mr. Tiny's apocalypse. _"Destiny rejected."_



From the Redemption of Althalus: 1. When Eliar appears suddenly from a door and mindrapes Pekhal with the Knife. 2. When Althalus sends Ghend and Khnom to Nowhere and Nowhen after they give up their chances to repent.

From Artemis Fowl: 



Spoiler



When Artemis outgambits Spiro. _"About my name - Artemis - you were right. In London, it is generally a female name, after the Greek goddess of archery. But every now and then a male comes along with such a talent for hunting that he earns the right to use the name. I am that male. Artemis the hunter. I hunted you."_



From the Old Kingdom: When Yrael helps seal Orannis.

From the Dark Knight: When the supposedly-dead Gordon captures the Joker. "We've got you, you son of a bitch."

From Iron Man: 



Spoiler



When Tony tricks Iron Monger. _"How'd you solve the icing problem?" "Icing problem?" "Might want to look into it."_



From the Bourne Ultimatum: When Jason and Landy send Vosen on a wild goose chase so Jason can break into his office. _"If you were in your office right now, we'd be having this conversation face-to-face."_

From Scrubs: 1. When Perry decks Kelso for being needlessly horrible to Elliot in "My Dream Job". 2. When JD gives Turk, Carla, Elliot and Perry a verbal smackdown about their relationships in "My T.C.W."

From the Mentalist: When Patrick escapes from jail using a pen, a piece of muffin, and the warden's muscaphobia.

From Family Guy: When Quagmire delivers a Reason You Suck Speech to Brian.

From the Simpsons: Homer finally giving Patty and Selma a dose of their own medicine at Bart's birth.

From the Office: An American Workplace: Andy outwitting Dwight by sneaking up on him in his hybrid.

From Frasier: Niles finally calling Mel out on all her shit and dumping her in public.

From South Park: Cartman obliterating Saddam Hussein with his lightning powers. _"RESPECT MY FUCKING AUTHORITAH!"_

From Futurama: Slurms' last stand as he literally brings the roof down to stop the Slurm Queen.

From Les Miserables: Valjean giving himself up to save Champmathieu, then handily defeating an armed Javert with nothing but the leg of a chair to escape and raise Cosette for Fantine.

From Chicago: Billy manipulating Roxie and the District Attorney by giving Velma fake evidence against Roxie to use to get a deal from the DA, then pointing out the obvious falsehoods within the diary and framing the DA for giving it to Velma, to get both Roxie and Velma off the hook and discredit the DA.

From Oliver!: 1. Oliver, after a lifetime abuse, standing up for himself and laying into Noah. 2. Bronlow calling Mr. Bumble out on the abuse of his powers and promising to have him stripped of his office. 3. The mighty Bill Sykes finally being killed by a randomer.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 17, 2010)

> The series 2 finale of The West Wing. So much. It didn't make me smile, per se; I think my jaw was actually slack from how utterly awesome (and I use that word in the proper, I-have-just-seen-the-face-of-God sense) it was. The review on the back of the DVD box said "sometimes the dialogue reaches such levels of perfection I could weep" - it sounds ridiculous, but this is so, so true. Actual tears in my eyes and shivers down my spine every time.


Which one is that again?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 17, 2010)

the first time I ever beat an elite four & champion, just mere seconds before my friend. I was _epic._ Especially considering I started /after/ he did.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Which one is that again?


The whole episode is really one giant CMoA (I have to fight the urge to weep every time I hear Dire Strait's Brothers in Arms), but the absolutely ultimate scene is - you know what, sod the spoiler warning, it might get more people watching TWW - The President of the United States standing in the middle of the National Cathederal and shouting "to hell with you" _at God in untranslated Latin_.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 17, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> It could just be me, but "I did it thirty-five minutes ago" has always been one of my favourites.


It's not just you.

There are probably other things I could name but they all escape me at the moment, though I will say that, while the battles themselves weren't anything special or challenging (doryuuzu will do that), BW's Elite Four music made the otherwise pretty standard fights feel like CMoAs. I was grinning and muttering "oh my god" while playing. On the train. I imagine I looked like an idiot.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 17, 2010)

Phantom said:


> :( Kinda harsh there.


Oh pffff this is why I shouldn't post things when I'm sleep deprived. 

I meant that you should've had a Big No moment when Butterfree closed the game.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> The whole episode is really one giant CMoA (I have to fight the urge to weep every time I hear Dire Strait's Brothers in Arms), but the absolutely ultimate scene is - you know what, sod the spoiler warning, it might get more people watching TWW - The President of the United States standing in the middle of the National Cathederal and shouting "to hell with you" _at God in untranslated Latin_.


... oh, yes. Yes, I would have to agree.

Speaking of, there's also the President's first lines. And of course "when the President stands, _nobody_ sits".


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2010)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Oh pffff this is why I shouldn't post things when I'm sleep deprived.
> 
> I meant that you should've had a Big No moment when Butterfree closed the game.


LOL, sorry I think I took it the wrong way....


But I definately think it was more of a "DO NOT WANT" moment anyways.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 18, 2010)

-->  Make her pay.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 22, 2010)

DOBBY IS A FREE ELF.

;___________________;


----------

